# Showdown On The Plains!!!



## BigAL (Aug 2, 2011)

This is the 2nd annual Showdown on the plains BBQ Challenge and Air Show, Sept. 9-10th. Last yr we had a great turn out and expect even more this yr.

Check out http://www.showdownbbq.com/

I'm helping get sponsors, if your interested pm me.

Thanks for look'n.


----------

